# Need help pricing coral



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, my uncle died at 92 years old. He was a collector of many shells and coral specimens. Since I have freshwater tanks, the coral is something I don't have a use for. I'm trying to sell the entire lot off, its about 20-40 pounds worth. The coral is dead and white/ivory colored.

The issue, is that I listed them on craigslist and someone wants to know what price I am looking for.
If anyone is willing to help give an accurate price I'll send you the four photos I have.

I'm not trying to stiff the guy, however I wouldn't mind making some more money for my hobby.
A guy needs to buy more red crystal shrimps you know?

-Gordon Richards


----------

